
BMW is integrating Alexa and far-field microphones to its cars in 2018 - smoser
https://www.theverge.com/2017/9/27/16372566/bmw-alexa-integration-2018
======
2close4comfort
and with ultrasound I bet a person could have LOTS of fun! Hurray for 2018!

